# August '09 SJ Bike Party



## rj2 (Jun 22, 2005)

www.sjbikeparty.org

I was one of handful of riders in lycra. Armed with a camera and helmet light, I was in total narc mode. Here's the result of my investigation.


----------



## raypung21 (Apr 20, 2009)

This bike party was probably the best route they had picked out. I would recommend it for everyone of all ages. Lots of fun and it is every third Friday of the month bring your friends and spread the good times!


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Jul 15, 2005)

Wow. I’ve live in San Jose since April 2004, and not once have I ever heard of this “SJ Bike Party”. How does one who rides 7,000 miles on a bicycle in the Greater San Jose Bay Area found out about such things??? Am I supposed to own a fixed gear bike or something over-trendy like that? (Actually, I do own a fixed-gear 36" unicycle).

-he who stacks pork


----------



## Killroy (Feb 9, 2006)

Leopold Porkstacker said:


> Wow. I’ve live in San Jose since April 2004, and not once have I ever heard of this “SJ Bike Party”. How does one who rides 7,000 miles on a bicycle in the Greater San Jose Bay Area found out about such things??? Am I supposed to own a fixed gear bike or something over-trendy like that? (Actually, I do own a fixed-gear 36" unicycle).
> 
> -he who stacks pork


SJ Bike party is cool. I have been going for the last couple of months and the numbers are exploding.


----------



## masterken911 (Jun 17, 2009)

gotta go to next year-note to self


----------



## raypung21 (Apr 20, 2009)

There is another bike party tomorrow they annonuce the meeting spot 24 hours before the ride check on the website tonight after eight tell your friends to come and join. Remember it is not a hammer fest and everyone is there just to get out and enjoy the ride!

Also there is a lot of people who do not ride bikes on a regular basis which equals not so good handling skills. 

www.sjbikeparty.org


----------



## masterken911 (Jun 17, 2009)

someone told me yesterday that the bike party happen every month, right?? i've not ridden a bike more than 6 months due to sore/tired legs after 4 years of hammerfest. may be one of these day i'll go check it out. sound/look like fun


----------



## raypung21 (Apr 20, 2009)

Bike party happens every third friday of the month and it will be tomorrow at around 8 check the website for the meeting place. www.sjbikeparty.org


----------



## Kwantani (Sep 26, 2002)

So is this the equivalent or replacement or substitution of the Critical Mass?


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Tomorrow's ride starts at the Mission College parking lot off Great America at 8pm. The theme is cross dressing ... which feels strangely more intimidating to me than doing the Portola Valley Noon Ride! At least it will be in the dark.


----------

